# Differences in chuck quality, opinions?



## Metal Butcher (Dec 6, 2009)

My 1/2" key less chuck has been abused, is battle weary, and otherwise damaged, seriosly in need of replacement. Its an ENCO and served me well until I butchered it up through ignorance and a care less attitude. It will still use it in cases where I feel a need to try some barbaric stunts that some times fail and cause damage to the precision jaws. I could use some serious and unbiased opinions to make a good replacement choice.

Right now ENCO has the Enco and SPI brand on sale. I might opt for one of them. But there are others to choose from, like Rohm and Albrect just to mention two on top of the first two options. Any good opinions on the differences in quality or specifications would be very helpful.

In other words what can I expect by paying a higher price? What Is the difference, and is it worth paying for?

-MB


----------



## Twmaster (Dec 6, 2009)

I read somewhere that the Shop Fox brand of keyless chucks are a good value. I suspect the SPI is made in the same place as the Shop Fox...

Of course if you can get a Rhom or Albrecht I'd get one. I have a no-name chuck from Chingville and it seems to work well enough the little bit I use it.


----------



## mklotz (Dec 6, 2009)

Albrechts are the Porsches of drill chucks. I have one and can't say enough good things about it.

That said, I have an ENCO knockoff on my lathe. I treat it nicely but don't exactly baby it. It's worked beautifully for many years.

If you can swing the expense, get an Albrecht with the integral R8 shank for your mill. You'll never regret it.

I'm sure that MB knows this but, for the benefit of the novices, keyless chucks can not be used with left-handed drills. Their self-locking mechanism only works properly if the drill is rotated in the conventional (CW) direction.


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 6, 2009)

Here is another little warning.

A couple of months ago I was drilling a deep hole with a 16mm keyless chuck with a 1" blacksmiths drill on the lathe, and I don't know if you realise that keyless chucks tighten up even more when you start to increase pressure when drilling. I was only taking the size out from the drill size below, and the chuck burst apart and bits dropped out everywhere. 

I noticed that the type of chuck wasn't the same as most of the others I have, the tightening ring on the back was press fitted onto a knurled area rather than the others I have which have a machined ring held on with a clamp screw. I suspect that this type has been made down to a price, so I duly replaced all my suspect ones with the better quality ones. Just a note, with the better quality ones that I use on my mill, I have had no trouble at all when drilling even larger holes.

Another good tip, if you do use these types of chuck, invest in a good quality fabric strap wrench (not the chain type for obvious reasons), for the times they do tighten up and you can't get the drill out.


Blogs


----------



## Metal Butcher (Dec 6, 2009)

I can't fault any one for owning an Albrecht chuck, but at $308 with intregal shank its way out of my league. Priced out separately its more at $310. Putting it on an import adapter to save $38 (total $271) would be foolish and still out of reach.

Looks like its one of the following;

ENCO $59 on sale $45.
SPI....$93 on sale $69
Rohm..................$81

I'm leaning towards SPI.

Now the question is which is better a 6JT or A 33JT adaptor? ???

-MB


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Dec 6, 2009)

I like to buy good name brand stuff when I can, even used. Used can be tricky though. I picked up a Rohm early this year for ~40USD. It's a very nice chuck and I'm very happy with it. I recently picked up a Chinese 0-3/8" for 23USD from a local shop (shars.com) and have only used it a few times, but it should serve well in my little Delta drill press. I also have a Jacobs brand keyless I got with a toolbbox and tools I bought, but have not had the chance to use it. It looks like it's been abused though.

If you happen to check out Shars, look up their Ebay ID discount_machine http://myworld.ebay.com/discount_machine/ Sometimes parts are quite a bit cheaper when they list them. I saved $50 on a QCTP.


----------



## hammers-n-nails (Dec 6, 2009)

i dont know about keyless chucks but as far as regular chucks go i have a $60usd 5/8" from grizzly that i had to send back because it would get froze up but they replaced it at no charge. the replacement works every bit as good as the $250 1/2" jacobs as far as i can tell. thats my $.02 worth


----------



## Metal Butcher (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks to every one that posted. All your opinions and incite helped me to think and make my decision. The Albreght quality would have been nice if I could afford it.The projects I build don't justify its price. I have two 0-1/4" ROHM chucks shanked for the lathe and mill. They never impressed me as being any better than my Enco chucks. They are difficult to open and close, although maybe this minor irritation may be a good thing. I needed a "good" chuck that doesn't spit back what I put in it like my old junker does. I was very happy with the Enco brand I'm replacing due to MY own neglect. The identical one on my lathe is still a joy to work with, as are my 0-3/8" and 0-5/8" versions.

I chose the SPI model hoping it is at least a slightly better quality. It can be tightened with an optional wrench if more than normal hand pressure if required, and I assume it can be also used to open it up in the event it over tightens itself. In the catalog it mentions that its suitable for CNC use. Maybe meaning its grips better, or built with tighter tolerances. I was also drawn to it by the opportunity to see what differences there are.

This will also be a good opportunity for me to compare the SPI brand quality based on the experience I have had using more than one of its ENCO predecessors.

Do you know of any good comparative test(s) that I could use as a basis for comparison?

Since I placed my order late Sunday night it could arrive as early as tomorrow afternoon (Tues). I can't wait to see how it looks!

-MB


----------



## ksouers (Dec 8, 2009)

MB,
You could do runout tests, on the mandrel if possible assuming it's not assembled first. And once assembled while gripping a drill or reamer or end mill.

I'd be interested in the results. I have a keyless I bought from LMS that runs out pretty bad, about .008, worse than the cheap keyed chuck that came with my X2 at .003. It's OK if I'm not worried about the hole but I rarely use it.

Thanks


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Dec 8, 2009)

I used my import 0-3/8" keyless a bit yesterday. It doesn't have the gripping power I expected. it was fine with smaller drills, but 3/8" couldn't be tightened enough it seems. Not that I can drill accurate 3/8" holes on this little drill press.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Dec 10, 2009)

On Tuesday my new 1/2" SPI chuck arrived. Since I was busy I just checked it for any damage and set it aside. Today I needed to drill some 1/16" holes for my current project and decided to try out the chuck and report my findings.

I chucked in a piece of ground 5/16" rod and set up a dial indicator. I chucked, re-chucked, and tested several times, and it consistently showed a run out of between .0001 and .0002 tenths on several full rotations. I think that's pretty good from what I have heard.

For comparison I did the same with my old chuck, and the readings varied from between .003 to .008 thousands, very strange... and not very consistent or good I'd say.

I mounted the new chuck back on the mill to drill some 1/16" holes. When I turned on the mill I thought the chuck wasn't spinning. I became so used to seeing drills and reamers wobble that it fooled me!

Needless to say I'm thrilled with my new chuck and will be careful not to abuse it, I'm keeping the old one for those special occasions! ;D

-MB


----------



## ksouers (Dec 10, 2009)

MB,
Very cool results! Thanks.

What's really great is that the results are repeatable. I think I know what my next drill chuck will be ;D


----------



## GWRdriver (Sep 26, 2010)

ksouers  said:
			
		

> Very cool results!


What is not cool (so I have just discovered), is that apparently SPI is no longer making keyless chucks. That's just cruel.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Sep 26, 2010)

GWRdriver  said:
			
		

> What is not cool (so I have just discovered), is that apparently SPI is no longer making keyless chucks. That's just cruel.



I got mine last year and wasn't aware that they have been discontinued! Thats bad news since I would undoubtedly buy an SPI again.

However, the Jacobs, Enco and Rohm are still available. My Enco was a good chuck before I wrecked it due to abuse. 

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=494&PARTPG=INLMK3&PMITEM=240-3043

-MB


----------



## GWRdriver (Sep 26, 2010)

Some existing stock remains at Enco, but they no longer have the 0-1/2/33JT size I need. Drill chucks no longer appear in the SPI product catalogue.


----------



## TuxMan (Sep 30, 2010)

Another option for a drill chuck is Glacern Machine Tools. Earlier this year I bought one of the R8 shank chucks and have been very happy with it. I checked run out with a 3/8 dowel pin in the chuck and got readings well within the stated .0005".

You can see what they have at http://www.glacern.com/drill_chucks

No connection with GMT, just a satisfied customer.

Eric


----------

